
Fleeced by the Telecoms and Your State Is Blessing It - pseudolus
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/is-your-state-allowing-the-cable-company-to-rook-you/
======
Porthos9K
I prefer to call it being "fisted by the invisible hand".

